# Télétravail



## Powerdom (20 Mars 2020)

Salut tout le monde !
bon me voilà à la maison depuis ce matin. 

Téléphone de la boite renvoyé sur mon portable pro, 
Teams installé sur mon iMac 
Messagerie pro installé

je ne vais sortir que pour aller relever la boite à lettre et scanner les courriers des collègues et leur faire parvenir

et vous ça se passe comment ?


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mars 2020)

Me concernant le problème est réglé.
Je travaille dans l'audiovisuel, tous mes projets en cours ou futurs ont été "reportés à dates ultérieures".
Pas de télétravail possible dans ma profession puisque qu'on ne peut pas réunir une équipe de 40 personnes pour pouvoir tourner des images.
Disons que, du coup, je fais plutôt du téléchômage.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Mars 2020)

La télé-vision, ça compte? 

Et puis je m'occupe avec l'écriture.  De même j'avais commandé (sentant la crise venir) des livres d'exercices de math/ éco pour me tenir occupé. Du coup en faite je me suis mis en mode "révision" juste avant examens, comme je le faisais encore il y a 6 ans dans les unis. Et puis ça aide à détourner l'attention de ma crise de la trentaine, et surtout du climat général. 

Mais franchement aujourd'hui c'est dimanche alors je monte des légo. (x-wing). J'en ai pour un moment.


----------



## MrTom (22 Mars 2020)

J'attaque demain la deuxième semaine en télétravail, sur mon bureau à la maison et avec le MBP du boulot. C'est comme au boulot, mais sans les collègues et la possibilité de mettre le nez dehors pour prendre un peu l'air de temps en temps !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Idem pour moi , pas de télétravail , l'entreprise et les filiales fermées , aucun intérêt pour moi de travailler .
Donc repos


----------



## ericse (22 Mars 2020)

Télétravail massif dans ma boite (90%, quelques milliers de personnes) sur des infrastructures jamais testées avec ces volumes, mais ça tient, zut aucune excuse pour ne pas bosser...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Idem pour moi , pas de télétravail , l'entreprise et les filiales fermées , aucun intérêt pour moi de travailler .
> Donc repos


Hehe, j'espère que tes travaux avance plus vite que mon X-wing. 
C'est reposant le légo. C'est une distraction qui requiert de la concentration. Comme les travaux.
L'alternative de la distraction qui ne demandent pas de concentration est à contrario épuisante en temps de quarantaine. ("procrastination" devant des tv shows/films ou pire: Bfm/Lci, ou faire les cent pas chez soi, cela n'a jamais eu de propriété reposante donc )


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2020)

Atlante a dit:


> Hehe, j'espère que tes travaux avance plus vite que mon X-wing.
> C'est reposant le légo. C'est une distraction qui requiert de la concentration. Comme les travaux.
> L'alternative de la distraction qui ne demandent pas de concentration est à contrario épuisante en temps de quarantaine. ("procrastination" devant des tv shows/films ou pire: Bfm/Lci, ou faire les cent pas chez soi, cela n'a jamais eu de propriété reposante donc )


Non , je fais pas grand chose pour le moment , je vais m'y mettre doucement


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2020)

chômage technique pour moi


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2020)

Cela fait 5 ans que je suis en télétravail, mais là, je suis quasiment en chômage technique, car nos clients sont fermés   :-(

Quelques projets en cours, mais pas assez.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

Le télé travail en confinement


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2020)

il me semblait bien que le gars du Jura je l'avais déjà vu quelque part


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)

Télétravail : ils regrettent déjà leur bureau et estiment travailler plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2020)

J’entre ce jour dans le monde merveilleux du télétravail.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Toujours pas de télétravail pour ma part , c'est repos complet


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> J’entre ce jour dans le monde merveilleux du télétravail.


raconte nous !!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> raconte nous !!


Il peut pas , il bosse maintenant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> raconte nous !!



Pas grand chose à raconter si ce n’est qu’à quelques détails près c’est comme au bureau.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Pas grand chose à raconter si ce n’est qu’à quelques détails près c’est comme au bureau.


Tu as le droit a la pause café ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu as le droit a la pause café ?



C’est comme au bureau. On a donc droit aux pauses réglementaires.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est comme au bureau. On a donc droit aux pauses réglementaires.


Tu es fliqué ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu es fliqué ?



Pas spécialement.

Et quand bien même, ils peuvent y aller. Je suis tranquille.


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Pas spécialement.
> 
> Et quand bien même, ils peuvent y aller. Je suis tranquille.


Dit-il en regardant un de ses 4 DVD japonais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Dit-il en regardant un de ses 4 DVD japonais



Je peux juste les admirer car je n’ai plus non plus de lecteur de DVD.


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Je peux juste les admirer car je n’ai plus non plus de lecteur de DVD.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Avril 2020)

Après 20 journées de télé-travail intenses :


----------



## cv21 (3 Avril 2020)

L'iMac "banc de montage vidéo à tout faire" se retrouve sur le bureau à domicile à côté du mac mini.
Il a fallu un petit temps d'adaptation pour attribuer des espaces aux deux dalles de 27, deux claviers, deux souris. 

Le déroulement des tournages/montages/validations/exports/archivages diffère :

tournages toujours en extérieur en évitant les contacts
c'est fou le nombre de personnes qui postillonnent
désinfection du matériel plusieurs fois par jour avec n'importe quoi
validation des montages par facetime
export sur disque puis trajet vers le studio pour le transfert, l'archivage (pour ceux qui ont la fibre cette étape est inutile).

Pour les enregistrements en visio : 

skype, facetime, messenger, zoom à installer sur l'iMac.
nécessité d'installer google car Safari ne suffit pas.
utilisation de Quicktime + un équivalent de soundflower  pour enregistrer
remplacement des photos familiales  en arrière plan par d'autres thèmes
pour ma part,  j'ai installé une licence de hijack pour enregistrer l'audio
pour les conférences audio en interne : Discord (iphone, mac, navigateur)

Je bois toujours autant de café. 
Les contacts de l'iPhone et du mac sont enfin synchronisés.
C'est étrange de travailler sachant que le CA de son entreprise est actuellement quasi inexistant.

Je n'ose plus l'indiquer, le plaisir de travailler un peu moins au casque !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Je peux juste les admirer car je n’ai plus non plus de lecteur de DVD.


Mais que fait ton patron


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Pour ma part ,


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mais que fait ton patron



Ça ne le regarde pas.


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça ne le regarde pas.


C'est dommage, car le jour ou tu quitteras l'entreprise... on t'en offrira peut être un ! Que tu ne pourras pas lire


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Bon , ça bosse un peu ici ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Avril 2020)

finalement le télétravail, je passe plus de temps à bosser qu'au boulot, je termine plus tard, je vérifie mes mails le weekend, mais je m'accorde plus de pause en journée. je peux aller au jardin si je prends mon téléphone...


----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2020)

Powerdom a dit:


> finalement le télétravail, je passe plus de temps à bosser qu'au boulot, je termine plus tard, je vérifie mes mails le weekend, mais je m'accorde plus de pause en journée. je peux aller au jardin si je prends mon téléphone...


C'est la règle #1... ne pas faire plus !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Je me rend compte que c’est cool de pas bosser 
Ok , je sors


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est la règle #1... ne pas faire plus !



Exactement.

D’ailleurs, nous, on a eu un e-learning sur le téléravail. Ça ne disait pas autre chose que ça.


----------



## Gwen (12 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je me rend compte que c’est cool de pas bosser
> Ok , je sors


On le remarque. On dirait que tu es connecté H24 sur le forum


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> On le remarque. On dirait que tu es connecté H24 sur le forum


Oui , je déconnecte jamais le mac du forum , il doit avoir envie de reprendre le boulot .
Moi j'attend tranquillement


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> D’ailleurs, nous, on a eu un e-learning sur le téléravail. Ça ne disait pas autre chose que ça.


J'espère que tu en as bien profité, c'est du temps de travail !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)

J'attend de voir en début de semaine ce que la Suisse va annoncer


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Des news pour votre reprise de poste ?
Certaines entreprises reprennent doucement le travail dès demain


----------



## MrTom (14 Avril 2020)

Me concernant, nous attendons de voir comment l'accès aux établissements d'enseignement sup va pouvoir être réalisé par le personnel administratif.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Me concernant, nous attendons de voir comment l'accès aux établissements d'enseignement sup va pouvoir être réalisé par le personnel administratif.


Pareil, au mot près


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Avril 2020)

Horreur.
Ma femme va finalement télétravailler.
Ça ne suffisait pas qu'elle soit là tous les soirs, elle va être là toute la journée.

(C'est de l'humour, hein, bien sûr).


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Toujours pas de télétravail pour moi , j'espère reprendre bientôt 
Impossible de joindre mon employeur ce matin


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Bon Lundi je passe en télétravail avec une réunion par semaine de presence en Suisse au Siège de la boite 

Ca va changer les idées


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Encore du monde au télétravail ? moi j'arrête le 15 Mai provisoirement


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mai 2020)

moi deux jours par semaine au bureau et le reste à la maison. Si rien de change d'ici la . On navigue un peu a vue chez nous..


----------



## MrTom (1 Mai 2020)

Toujours en télétravail et vraisemblablement pas de retour avant juin au plus tôt.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

Powerdom a dit:


> moi deux jours par semaine au bureau et le reste à la maison. Si rien de change d'ici la . On navigue un peu a vue chez nous..


Je pense que c'est un peu partout pareil !


----------



## Lio70 (3 Mai 2020)

Certains rêvent de télécouple, c'est à dire que l'autre aille au travail et y reste aussi la nuit, pour avoir la paix.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Toujours en télétravail et vraisemblablement pas de retour avant juin au plus tôt.


C'est en effet mal barré pour une reprise facile .


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)

Hello,

Encore du monde en télétravail ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mai 2020)

Présent pour encore une semaine (peut-être plus)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Présent pour encore une semaine (peut-être plus)


Aie , pas trop dur ?
Pour ma part , je sais pas , car en vacances , je devrais retourner rapidement au bureau .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mai 2020)

Je reprend après 2 semaines de congés (plus ou moins imposées), donc on va voir. Bon, j'ai repris vendredi mais j'étais seul donc cela ne compte pas


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)

Idem pour moi
Congés imposés


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Idem pour moi
> Congés imposés



C'est le monde à l'envers !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est le monde à l'envers !


Mdr 
Oui en effet , obligé de prendre des congés âpres du chômage partiel


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mai 2020)

Tout à fait, 10 jours à prendre en avril/mai. C'est un accord entre ma esn et la boîte où je suis en mission.
Comme il y a moins de travail à faire, cela évite de se séparer d'une personne de l'équipe tout en ayant des pb avec les accords qu'ils ont avec les esn.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tout à fait, 10 jours à prendre en avril/mai. C'est un accord entre ma esn et la boîte où je suis en mission.
> Comme il y a moins de travail à faire, cela évite de se séparer d'une personne de l'équipe tout en ayant des pb avec les accords qu'ils ont avec les esn.


C'est une bonne solution


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)

@*ecatomb*
Toujours en télétravail ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2020)

Jusqu'à fin juin. La semaine du 22 juin, en théorie on devrait recommencer à être sur site une partie de la semaine.
Mais dans mon cas et certains de mes collègues externe... on est quasi sûr d'y échapper.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Jusqu'à fin juin. La semaine du 22 juin, en théorie on devrait recommencer à être sur site une partie de la semaine.
> Mais dans mon cas et certains de mes collègues externe... on est quasi sûr d'y échapper.


Sur site , cela ne dois pas être agréable avec toutes les mesures de sécurité a respecter .


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Jusqu'à fin juin. La semaine du 22 juin, en théorie on devrait recommencer à être sur site une partie de la semaine.
> Mais dans mon cas et certains de mes collègues externe... on est quasi sûr d'y échapper.


Pas sur de retourner sur site , c'est peut être mieux ainsi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2020)

Oui c'est mieux :

pas de perte de temps dans les transports en commun (à regarder le forum)
pause café possible tout en étant dispo de suite en cas d'urgence (idem pour la pause repas)
musique relax pendant qu'on travaille
disponible pour recevoir des colis commandés
Et puis travailler en bronzant sur la terrasse est aussi possible  
sauf que je n'ai pas de terrasse


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui c'est mieux :
> 
> pas de perte de temps dans les transports en commun (à regarder le forum)
> pause café possible tout en étant dispo de suite en cas d'urgence (idem pour la pause repas)
> ...


C'est vrai que c'est pas mal comme situation . En plus tu touche ton salaire


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2020)

Je viens de me concerter avec mon patron, il m'a dit que je serai en télétravail pour au moins les cinq années à venir. Bon, ça ne me dérange pas trop, mais ça va faire long. Enfin, c'est lui le patron, et c'est moi que je vois dans le reflet de la glace.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> c'est moi que je vois dans le reflet de la glace.



Difficile !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2020)

Quel est parfum de cette glace ?   
Le patron qui lit dans les pensées, c'est pratique aussi ^^


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quel est parfum de cette glace ?


Glace au caramel et à la crème d'Isigny. 1 K en plus a chaque bouchée, mais quel délice !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Je viens de me concerter avec mon patron, il m'a dit que je serai en télétravail pour au moins les cinq années à venir. Bon, ça ne me dérange pas trop, mais ça va faire long. Enfin, c'est lui le patron, et c'est moi que je vois dans le reflet de la glace.


Profite pour lui demander une augmentation


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2020)

+1
Surtout que tu l'invites souvent à manger un bon repas chez toi


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2020)

Pas bete, je vais retourner face au miroir pour negocier :


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Pas bete, je vais retretourner face au miroir pour negocier :


Ne te laisse pas influencer


----------



## Lio70 (1 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Je viens de me concerter avec mon patron, (...) et c'est moi que je vois dans le reflet de la glace.


Je suis dans le même cas mais c'est un peu plus complexe. Société à associé unique donc dédoublement de personnalité: président du consil d'administration selon les statuts, directeur selon mon contrat d'employé avec la société. Chaque année, il y a réunion du conseil pour voir si on reconduit le directeur dans ses fonctions. Je retiens toujours ma respiration mais ça c'est toujours bien passé.  A mon avis, c'est parce que je connais le président depuis toujours.

Il y a quand même un hic; normalement j'ai droit à un bonus mais le comptable (un externe, qui sert aussi de réviseur) me dit que je ne peux pas me le verser car il est fonction du plan financier que le premier comptable (que j'ai viré après 6 mois) n'a jamais déposé ni même terminé. M'en fous. Un de ces jours, je vais choper le président dès que je le vois dans le miroir, s'il n'y a pas de caméra autour, ni de témoin dans la salle de bains, ça va être l'uppercut à repeindre le plafond.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Pas bete, je vais retourner face au miroir pour negocier :


Alors , tu as obtenu ton augmentation


----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2020)

Non, rien, par contre il a demandé que je m'occupe des factures en retard. Il a faillis me couper mon abonnement à Netflix en plus le salaud.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Non, rien, par contre il a demandé que je m'occupe des factures en retard. Il a faillis me couper mon abonnement à Netflix en plus le salaud.


Aie pas bien ça


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 176819


Déjà vu il me semble  ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Non, rien, par contre il a demandé que je m'occupe des factures en retard. Il a faillis me couper mon abonnement à Netflix en plus le salaud.


Je vais tenter le coup bientôt , il aura peut être pitié d'un travailleur frontalier , mais je doute


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais tenter le coup bientôt , il aura peut être pitié d'un travailleur frontalier , mais je doute


En réunion ce matin , je vais voir ce qu'il propose


----------

